# Early 90's Specialized Stumpjumper - replacing the fork?



## nickbeauregard (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and newish to bike mechanics. Hoping you can help me with my new project...

I picked up an early 90's Stumpjumper for $75 on craigslist recently. The frame is in good shape, just needs to be cleaned up a bit. Most of the components need some detailing, tuning, etc but seem okay. I think this thing sat around neglected for the past 10 years. Unfortunately, the fork is junk as far as I can tell. I pulled it off and it turns out it's a 1" threaded steering tube.

So where should I be looking to replace the fork? Seems like 1" suspension forks aren't even made anymore? Can I go threadless and get a new headset? I'm really hoping to keep a suspension fork on this thing to make it trail-worthy, but is my only realistic option to go rigid?

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## nickbeauregard (Nov 28, 2017)

Any thoughts on this fork? https://www.amazon.com/Suntour-Susp...00O2T7R2E/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

this thread may have some ideas for you, looks like same bike/fork w/same issue: http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/specialized-stumpjumper-m2-dilemma-855417.html


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

I believe that's the Rock Shox air fork that was the first common suspension fork. 1 1/2 inches of travel. I had a Stumpjumper just like it. You need to go 1" because the head tube will only fit that.
You could convert it to 1" threadless/Aheadset with a headset, stem, and fork I am pretty sure, if you can find that stuff in 1".


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Lurk E Bay for awhile, you will find them. You might have to buy a couple before you get a keeper but they are out there.


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

that looks like a indy ? the judy's are not too bad to service IF the damper is good, they are almost impossible to find now, and risse racing made the gem cartridge but it's not on their website anymore..... though a 1" steerer is very hard to find, but searching ebay may get you something. elastomers are available, the kronos springs seem to have disappeared too.
the vintage mtb fb sites may be able to find you something......

nice deal on the stumpjumper by the way, I have a 97 M2 myself. judy carbon fsx with englund air cartridges in it


----------



## Len Baird (Aug 1, 2017)

When you say the fork is junk is it thrashed, or just an antique with 1 1/2 inches of travel? That steel frame should give some softening of the ride. It won't be a modern shredder but if your fork works it should be fine. I used to ride fast over rough terrain on mine.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Check the vintage for sale thread, there are a couple 1" marzos on there, 1 being mine.


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

1" aheadset style can be hard to find, I located a new one from chain reaction cycles when I was refurbing a Raleigh for my brother, and it had sat outside, rusting the original aheadset beyond use.......I have since tried to find another but no luck.......


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Looks like the elastomer Quadra 21R to me. These used Judy MCU elastomers which dried, degraded and crumbled eventually. There was no hydraulic damping etc, just straight elastomers.


If it's just dead elastomers you may be able to get new ones or convert to coils, but it's never going to be a great fork.


----------



## rob_ralph (Dec 14, 2015)

Give the guys at Risse Racing a call (541-526-7242), they may be able to rebuilt the shocks you have. I just had them rebuilt 2 pair of Mag 10 for my '92 Richter twins......$80 for new seals, o-rings and oil.

For me it was worth it and I'm happy with the results


----------

